# The Salmonella Eggs



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The recent salmonella outbreak re. eggs from the Wright County Farm in Iowa only adds more fire to our government inspection procedures or lack of. This company had 440 test come back positive including 73 that were potentially positive for salmonella enteriditis the strain responsible for this current outbreak. The place had for years had bad reviews in it's inspections and it can't even produce records showng any responses where the owners in fact took any action. They new the eggs were bad and distributed  a week before the USDA made it public.They should have been closed down a long time ago, but like a lot of others were not. A mere slap on the wrist for causing fifteen hundred people to get sick and babies and the elderly facing the possibility of much worse even death. Now again, after the fact The FDA have launched an investigation as to the possibility of crimainal intent. They are still distributing and selling eggs, and have not even been fined.  Love our Government Departments ineptness. Everything always after the fact. Install the traffic signal after 3 kids are hurt or killed at the corner. Just my opinion.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

farmer's market has been out of eggs for several weeks now.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You're asking a *Canuck* on his opinion of the USDA????


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Other than the prices going way up (like as much as 50%) there didn't seem to be any effects in the markets around here. Supplies seem same as usual.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Prices here have gone up about 25 to 30%.  I am using more pasteurized container eggs .I always find that in the food business, all of the distributors look for any excuse to raise the price to the end user ,the consumer.      If Florida orange was found to have something wrong with it  tomorrow, The price would go up the next day even though the existing storage inventory on hand is almost 3 weeks worth. This applies to most every food product.


----------

